# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  CrossKnowledge lance son Assessment Centre

## Mejdi20

*Avec le CrossKnowledge Assessment Centre, lindividualisation massive  fait enfin son entredans les dispositifs daccompagnement des ressources humaines*

*Paris, le 14 juin 2010* *CrossKnowledge, leader europen du dveloppement des comptences de management et de leadership par les nouvelles technologies, lance, en coproduction avec la socit eGoPrism, une solution rvolutionnaire dvaluation et de dveloppement des comptences. Cette solution aidera les dpartements des Ressources Humaines, les socits dintrim, les cabinets de recrutement et mme les agences pour lemploi  faire face au principal dfi de leurs programmes daccompagnement : lindividualisation de masse.* 

Avec la disparition des organisations pyramidales, les individus doivent aujourdhui jouer un rle actif dans leur manire dexercer leur fonction comme dans leur volution professionnelle. Pour les organisations, sappuyer sur les motivations-cls et sur les talents spcifiques de chaque individu reprsente un atout essentiel pour construire des quipes  trs haute performance. Or les diffrents acteurs des ressources humaines ne disposent ni des outils leur permettant dobtenir,  lchelle de lentreprise, un panorama clair et complet du potentiel de chacun ni des formations associes  chaque profil. Comment, ds lors, rpondre au besoin  dindividualisation massive  ? 

*Lindividualisation massive : deux tapes cls*

Afin de relever ce dfi, CrossKnowledge sest associ avec la socit de dveloppement personnel eGoPrism pour dvelopper une solution baptise *CrossKnowledge Assessment Centre*. Entirement en ligne, dployable mondialement,  cette solution se dcompose deux grandes phases :

- *La premire tape dvaluation* qui permet de rvler  tout individu, en situation ou non de mobilit, une analyse claire de ses potentiels personnels, de ses points forts et axes de dveloppement, de ses leviers de motivation et de dmotivation, et ainsi de le guider dans ses choix professionnels comme dans lamlioration de ses performances dans son poste actuel. En option, la solution offre galement la possibilit davoir le dbriefing dun coach  distance, afin de dcrypter ensemble le diagramme et de dfinir des plans daction individuels trs fins.

- *La deuxime tape de dveloppement* qui consiste  proposer un parcours de formation en ligne 100% individualis gnr en fonction des comptences  dvelopper.

*Cinq points de diffrentiation forts pour une solution totalement innovante*

La solution CrossKnowledge Assessment Centre reprsente cinq innovations majeures :

1.       Cest la premire solution dassessment du march  proposer automatiquement un parcours de formation en ligne, 100 % individualis ;

2.       Cest la seule solution donnant un feedback li  des situations professionnelles concrtes, et donc immdiatement  exploitable, bien au del des possibilits offertes par les tests psychologiques invents dans les annes 60 ;

3.        Caractristique unique, la solution dassessment est dynamique et peut donc tre utilise comme une valuation continue afin de dtecter la progression et les volutions dans le temps ;

4.       Au contraire de la plupart des assessments qui font entrer les individus dans des catgories prexistantes, le diagnostic est totalement individualis ;

5.       Enfin, la solution est 100 % personnalisable aux besoins de lentreprise et  son propre rfrentiel de comptences.

_La puissance et la flexibilit de la solution devraient intresser non seulement les grandes et les petites entreprises, mais galement beaucoup dacteurs des ressources humaines et de lemploi devant trouver rapidement une solution individualise  des problmes massifs de personnel_ , affirme Steve Fiehl, directeur associ de CrossKnowledge en charge des solutions pdagogiques.

 Aprs avoir t loutil prfr des coachs de dirigeants et de hauts potentiels, eGoPrism, outil unique de dveloppement personnel, va pouvoir tre propos  des centaines de milliers de personnes de par le monde. se rjouit Patrick Levy-Waitz, prsident deGoPrism et partenaire de CrossKnowledge pour cette solution.



*Une solution base sur la mthode dvaluation en ligne unique deGoPrismet sur les contenus pdagogiques de CrossKnowledge
*
CrossKnowledge Assessment Centre est bas sur un diagramme des potentiels humains appel eGoPrism. Cette mthode dvaluation en ligne utilise une typologie de 12 zones de potentiel relationnel et personnel qui, additionnes, donnent une mesure globale des forces et des talents dune personne ainsi que de leurs impacts dans le travail. Un questionnaire nexcdant pas plus de 30 minutes permet de gnrer automatiquement un diagnostic accompagn de nombreux commentaires, restitu instantanment en ligne.

Les priorits de dveloppement une fois identifies, la solution gnre demble un parcours de formation adapt, compos de ressources pdagogiques slectionnes parmi les 10 000 produits dapprentissage CrossKnowledge disponibles sur les thmes du management, du leadership ou du dveloppement personnel.


*Favoriser limplication des salaris dans leur propre progression*

La nouvelle offre de CrossKnowledge est base sur la prise de conscience de limportance de crer des quipes hautement qualifies. Ce type dvaluation peut tre extrmement motivant et encourage les employs  exploiter leurs propres forces, ce qui les conduit  augmenter leur productivit et leurs performances. En leur offrant ce type dvaluation et danalyse de leurs besoins de formation, les dpartements des Ressources Humaines deviennent capables daider les apprenants  prioriser leurs programmes et  combler leurs lacunes de faon totalement personnalise grce  des programmes contenant les activits et le contenu qui rpondent directement  leurs besoins.



*Pour en savoir plus sur CrossKnowledge : www.crossknowledge.com*

Fond en 2000, CrossKnowledge est le leader europen du dveloppement des comptences managriales  distance par les nouvelles technologies. CrossKnowledge conoit, dveloppe et commercialise le catalogue le plus complet du march avec plus de 10000 produits de formation multilingues abordant lensemble des thmatiques de management et de leadership. Sa "Faculty" est compose des meilleurs professeurs, auteurs et professionnels du Management issus des Business Schools les plus renommes telles que Harvard, Stanford, IMD et HEC.

CrossKnowledge est notamment prsent en Grande-Bretagne, en Belgique, aux Pays-Bas, en Espagne, en Italie et en Suisse et, grce  des partenariats stratgiques, au Maroc, en Inde, en Chine, au Japon et au Canada.

CrossKnowledge compte dj 1,5 million dutilisateurs.

----------

